# [spoilers] new content incoming!



## Bcat (Jul 17, 2018)

EDIT: Datamine now out here

What do you guys think of this? 
Reds is apparently a furniture item, which is disappointing to me as I wanted more marketplace shops. 

And Jello event is confirmed to be a gyroid hunt. Expect the dress and trampoline to cost LTs for sure.

My favorite thing here is bluebear’s cookie. I can already tell, I’m blowing the LTs I’ve been saving on those.


----------



## Flare (Jul 17, 2018)

Hopefully the Jelly event is a crafting one rather than having to garden or hunt gyroidites. I'll be disappointed if the bouncing jelly is LT only but I guess one can only wait and see.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 17, 2018)

Jello furniture?!  That’s so cute!  I agree though, I’d really prefer if it were a crafting event rather than a gardening one.


----------



## Flare (Jul 18, 2018)

And... it turns out the Jelly event is a Gyroidite Hunt. Welp the dress is a definite LT only item and the bouncing jelly probably is too. 

Bluebear's cookie looks nice, at least better than Roald's.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2018)

Edited my first comment to include the datamine out today!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 18, 2018)

I’m starting to feel like the gyroidites are replacing the crafting event.

CAN THEY PLEASE STOP IT WITH THE FISHING TOURNEY’S!!!??? WHEN IS NAT’S TIME TO SHINE?????

Redd is a leaf ticket furniture item, do you think villagers can wear the masks?

And finally, Ice cream cap. I like....

Also, when are we going to get another clothes crafting announcement? We haven’t had one since April.


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 18, 2018)

oh another fishing tourney for me to not even get halfway done with..

the jello stuff looks interesting. only 2 new clothes? :/


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 19, 2018)

Cool a bluebear cookie i wonder if this does come out I will get one.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa..._make_chairs_for_our/?st=JJSLW0US&sh=a345c0bd

Welp. It’s official. The jello trampoline and table both cost LT. The only thing craftable with actual gyroidites are the chairs. We just can’t have nice things. 

EDIT: the clothes are actually craftable for guroidites too so I guess that’s something...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2018)

Bcat said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa..._make_chairs_for_our/?st=JJSLW0US&sh=a345c0bd
> 
> Welp. It’s official. The jello trampoline and table both cost LT. The only thing craftable with actual gyroidites are the chairs. We just can’t have nice things.
> 
> EDIT: the clothes are actually craftable for guroidites too so I guess that’s something...



Ugh...at least they give you 50 free leaf tickets for crafting.  I’m kinda sick of everything costing tickets.  I understand the fortune cookies, but there’s no reason to ruin a perfectly good event.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ugh...at least they give you 50 free leaf tickets for crafting.  I’m kinda sick of everything costing tickets.  I understand the fortune cookies, but there’s no reason to ruin a perfectly good event.



It’s just that... when there’s a ‘gyroidite crafting event’ you expect the items to be craftable with... gyroidites


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2018)

Bcat said:


> It’s just that... when there’s a ‘gyroidite crafting event’ you expect the items to be craftable with... gyroidites



Yes.  Exactly. :/


----------



## Flare (Jul 19, 2018)

Oh damn guess I'll skip the Trampoline and Table. The dress not being LT exclusive is surprising.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 20, 2018)

honestly... I don't know if I'm going to craft anything for this event. 

I'm not buying the jello table or trampoline, and the dress and chairs don't interest me. For now I'm just going to collect gyroidites for rewards and see if i decide I want anything. 

I am happy they gave us more ticket rewards!


----------



## Flare (Jul 21, 2018)

Bcat said:


> honestly... I don't know if I'm going to craft anything for this event.
> 
> I'm not buying the jello table or trampoline, and the dress and chairs don't interest me. For now I'm just going to collect gyroidites for rewards and see if i decide I want anything.
> 
> I am happy they gave us more ticket rewards!


Actually... all the goals that give LTs only add up to 50, which is 1 LT shorter than the previous one.

I might craft a couple of dresses for my villagers but honestly that's the only thing that's appealing to me that isn't LT exclusive.


----------



## kellyleroc (Jul 21, 2018)

This event is my first full event since recently started playing, and I'd have hoped for more content or items a little disappointed. Shame especially when it comes to capturing and keeping new players to the game


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 23, 2018)

I agree, the jello event is a joke. The only mildly interesting things cost leaf tickets and I'd rather waste them on fortune cookies if I decide to use them. That Lily one hates me though. The only thing it gives me is the stupid little rock paths. I just want a depressing rain cloud. lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 23, 2018)

I saved up enough leaf tickets and bought the trampoline.  I haven’t seen anyone jump on it yet but it looks really cute in my cafe nonetheless.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 23, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I saved up enough leaf tickets and bought the trampoline.  I haven’t seen anyone jump on it yet but it looks really cute in my cafe nonetheless.



I've seen pics of them jumping on the trampoline and I gotta be honest, I kind of wish I had enough to buy it. Congrats that you got it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TykiButterfree said:


> I agree, the jello event is a joke. The only mildly interesting things cost leaf tickets and I'd rather waste them on fortune cookies if I decide to use them. That Lily one hates me though. The only thing it gives me is the stupid little rock paths. I just want a depressing rain cloud. lol



lol yes I only ever get garden paths too! I would rather have the hedges or a rainbow.


----------

